# Shoes for TT



## jowwy (30 Jan 2015)

is anybody using a Tri shoe or just your standard road shoes???


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Jan 2015)

Road shoes with covers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jan 2015)

The time gains to be had from wearing a pair of these are not to be dismissed


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Road shoes with covers


I use spd for everyday cycling and bont riots on the TT, but i split them when my foot slipped getting into the pedal om the turbo....so need a new pair


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> The time gains to be had from wearing a pair of these are not to be dismissed
> View attachment 78409


This was a serious question


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jan 2015)

Tri shoes are unique in how they are quick to put on, not in how aero they are.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> Tri shoes are unique in how they are quick to put on, not in how aero they are.


What you recommend rob


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Jan 2015)

Normal road shoes with covers.


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jan 2015)

jowwy said:


> What you recommend rob



Bont Crono is the gold standard I guess.

Bont Zero+, DMT Pista, Giro Empire or S-Works are all low profile.

I have S-Works I got as ex demo for a great price. Covered with plastic coated overshoes, Castelli Nano, SMART Aero Tech, or some secret squirrels.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> Bont Crono is the gold standard I guess.
> 
> Bont Zero+, DMT Pista, Giro Empire or S-Works are all low profile.
> 
> I have S-Works I got as ex demo for a great price. Covered with plastic coated overshoes, Castelli Nano, SMART Aero Tech, or some secret squirrels.


I got castelli nano, so will look for bonts again then or the s works to go with the shiv


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2015)

*Mod Edit:* quoted post deleted

No - as per my second post, i split my shoes and was aking advice on which ones to get to replace them

And yes the right shoe does make a difference as per some of the comments above.......now please go forth


----------



## HLaB (30 Jan 2015)

Only ever used road shoes my self but I might try some thin covers in the spring if I do TT's but I enjoying cycling to work at the moment and if I was to do TT's I'd have to drive more and pay for parking :-/


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jan 2015)

*Mod Edit: *Quoted post deleted

Of course it makes a difference... How much a difference and whether it is worth thinking about depends of quite a few factors.

Don't forget, different shoes can mean your bike set up needs to undergo some changes, a few mm might be all it takes to see a worthwhile gain


----------



## shadow master (30 Jan 2015)

jowwy said:


> is anybody using a Tri shoe or just your standard road shoes???


Tri shoes are easier to get into,have very good venting mainly for drainage,not much disadvantage on a TT apart from early in the year your feet will be cold,but most would use covers for aero reason,so that would be a bonus to keep your feet warm


----------



## Sharky (31 Jan 2015)

One old rider turned up at our 10's a couple of years ago having forgot his shoes and rode round in sandals and still churned out a ride I could only dream about.


----------



## zizou (2 Feb 2015)

Bonts seem to be prone to cracking, the lace up ones are popular amongst sprinters but i know a couple who have cracked the sole so maybe worth seeing if they will warranty them?



Rob3rt said:


> I have S-Works I got as ex demo for a great price. Covered with plastic coated overshoes, Castelli Nano, SMART Aero Tech, or some secret squirrels.



In the CX world champs the commentator mentioned a couple of the riders were wearing aero socks (not oversocks but socks worn as usual under the shoes) are these new? Ive tried searching for the answer but have only found questions asking about aero socks rather than what brand they might be.


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2015)

zizou said:


> Bonts seem to be prone to cracking, the lace up ones are popular amongst sprinters but i know a couple who have cracked the sole so maybe worth seeing if they will warranty them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the CX world champs the commentator mentioned a couple of the riders were wearing aero socks (not oversocks but socks worn as usual under the shoes) are these new? Ive tried searching for the answer but have only found questions asking about aero socks rather than what brand they might be.


I've seen Aero Socks which are a thin pair of overshoes; I can't imagine any benefit for ones inside the shoes


----------



## oldroadman (13 Feb 2015)

Perhaps it was an error - could be that they were using Sealskinz water resistant socks to help keep feet a bit drier and warmer?


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Mar 2015)

Would toe covers make much difference or is there only a slight benefit in wearing full covers?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (6 Mar 2015)

HLaB said:


> I've seen Aero Socks which are a thin pair of overshoes; I can't imagine any benefit for ones inside the shoes



I've heard it said that there's probably more aero benefit to be had by using shoes which are one size smaller than normal and wearing very thin socks!


----------



## Citius (6 Mar 2015)

Fitness gains come before aero gains. Train to knock off the minutes - spend to knock off the seconds.


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> Fitness gains come before aero gains. Train to knock off the minutes - spend to knock off the seconds.



Or, if you can afford it, do both!


----------

